# thank you letter for a ride along



## azerkail (Jun 17, 2012)

how would you word a thank you letter for a company you did your ride along shifts with?

(and not sound too whacker or whatever you call it lol)


----------



## abckidsmom (Jun 17, 2012)

Dear Ambulance Company.  

On Tuesday, June 17, 2012, I rode along on Medic 231 with Paramedics Jane Doe and Jim Smith.  Jane went the extra mile, teaching me some tricks of the trade, giving me tips on my future practice, and generally making me feel welcome on the truck.  I enjoyed riding with them; I was even a little bit sorry when my time was up.

I learned a lot working with ABC Ambulance during my field time for paramedic class, and have a lot of respect for the work you are doing.  Thank you for making such a positive impression on the beginnings of my EMS career.

Sincerely, 

azerkail


----------



## Ewok Jerky (Jun 18, 2012)

PS-
please make sure to save Jane and Jim each a donut from this box of donuts, and some coffee from this box of coffee.


----------



## MMiz (Jun 19, 2012)

azerkail,

How about a thank you to abckidsmom for her suggestion?  I thought it was nicely written.


----------



## akflightmedic (Jun 19, 2012)

Ouch, why so demanding of a thank you? Bit parental eh?

Give the poster time to come back at it....


----------



## abckidsmom (Jun 19, 2012)

MMiz said:


> azerkail,
> 
> How about a thank you to abckidsmom for her suggestion?  I thought it was nicely written.



I have been resisting saying the very same thing. 

Very parental, but when it's called for....


----------



## akflightmedic (Jun 19, 2012)

First, when less than 24 hours has transpired before the gift and someone asking for a thank you...bit quick.

Second, when you respond to anything on here, you do it because you want to. Some may thank you, some may not...but much like asking for that EMS discount at your local eatery...you just do not go fishing for it. Pretty much meaningless if you need to ask.


----------



## Anjel (Jun 19, 2012)

He hasn't posted or been online since he asked.

Not everyone comes on here a million times a day like me lol

But when he comes back....a thank you is warranted.


----------



## abckidsmom (Jun 19, 2012)

I understand that I was not being reasonable, just wanted to clarify. And it's ironic that we're talking about this, given the topic of the conversation.


----------



## azerkail (Jun 22, 2012)

abckidsmom said:


> I understand that I was not being reasonable, just wanted to clarify. And it's ironic that we're talking about this, given the topic of the conversation.



Its ok and I'm sorry for not getting back to you sooner, I have spotty internet connection that decided to cut out when I read later on 6/17. Thank you very much and definitely going to get some donuts for the station too  Your reply was really quick and got me through the writers block, unfortunately I've forgetten the names of most of the people i worked with those days. I'll figure something out for that, make it kind of generic.


----------

